# Cross Training with First Responders



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 5, 2010)

We have a semi-retired Fire Marshal who agrees to do our sprinkler inspections and occasionally we meet on site and do final inspections together.  He provides a unique perspective that I would have never taken into account.  A former police officer and experience with first responders, he asks to make things a little better.  For example aiming emergency lights so that they don't shine into people's eyes during escape. Alarm control panel code reworded so fire fighters can easily identify areas.  Communicate to owner not to block access to FDC with trees and shrubs; maintain clear line of sight from the street (that one usually raises the ire of designers).  Type of things one may not be aware of until the emergency occurs.  With this in mind, I suggested as cross training the inspectors meet with him and go over what procedures fire fighters follow when they arrive on scene and what to expect when they enter an apartment or office building.  And hazards people may face during such emergencies.

 Owing to the fact that none of us in my office has experience in emergency responses; do you think this particular kind of cross training be worthwhile?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea to me. Getting another perspective can be very rewarding and enlightening.


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes very good

It brings out why some of the strange things are in the code

It is also there to help the firefighters fo thier job better and safer


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 6, 2010)

Teamwork......indeed!


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 13, 2010)

One hand washes the other, what you can do in exchange is explain how the fire proteciton works to the firefighter. For many the only training they get is how to put a wood wedge in a sprinkler head to shut off the water. Firefighters may turn off the sprinklers too early in a fire because they do not understand how they work/operate, not know how to start or stop a fire pump, how to dump a deluge or pre-action system by the manual valve, etc etc. SHARE the knowledge so we help each other!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent points InsEng and all too true.  We invite the suppression shifts or at minimum the officers to each acceptance test inspection so they can become familiar with the various systems they may encounter and the added benefit is the assistance from them in larger complex systems with multiple interfaces with other protection measures.  Can't wait for NFPA 3..................


----------



## Inspector 102 (Nov 15, 2010)

In my jurisdiction, I wear both hats. 26 years with the fire department and currently Assistant Chief in charge of 26 volunteers. 22 years as code enforcement and entire life in the community of approximately 10,000. Most people know me and respect my opinion. When making "suggestions" I clearly indicate that they are suggestive, not a code requirement. Most agree that common sense, when properly applied, goes a long way. Traing a new fire inspector and he understands the education, not enforcement approach to begin with. Enforce only as a last resort when the owner is stubborn.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 28, 2010)

Thought I bring this up to date on what we covered to help our Fire Marshall our inspections; I know it’s not all in the code.

1) FDC signs; 18” x 12” w/6” tall red letters FDC on white background.

2) FDC clear view from street & a circumference of 5’ of no obstructions including planting of shrub, trees and similar barriers.

3) Temporary stand pipe on construction site at edge of property line with FDC signage once building reaches 4 floors in height regardless of construction type.

4) Enunciator panels identify alarm locations in plain English, not zones areas.

5) Return air duct detectors tested using smoke bombs; magnets no longer accepted.

6) Sprinklers shall be at least 6 inches from walls and similar obstructions as a rule of thumb.

7) Request “pre-fire plans” (floor plans) copied in PDF submitted to Capt. This information is stored in a data base that retrieved when responding to emergency call to locate pertinent information of the structure.

Last but not least; http://www.georgiafiresprinkler.org/downloads/pdf/NFPA13RInspection-CPVC-Glue.pdf


----------

